# Estação Meteorologica da Gafanha da Nazaré (Auriol)



## Estação SP (17 Ago 2012 às 21:03)

Criei este tópico para dar conhecimento aos membros deste forum que vou instalar a estação numa outra vivenda em que vai ficar a rondar os 13 metros de altura.

Neste momento vou começar a fazer uns melhoramentos no RS colocar um cooler que vai estar a funcionar todo o dia através da rede da casa e com uma bateria de 12 voltes para caso falhe a luz continue a trabalhar.


Agora nos próximos dias vou dando noticias caso voces achem que algo está 

errado comentem.


Aqui deixo uma foto com o material que vou usar (desculpem a má qualidade)








Uma foto do cooler







Abraço.


----------



## Puma (18 Ago 2012 às 15:47)

Força nisso...e já sabes ... fotos são sempre bem vindas !

O cooler é derivado de uma fonte de alimentação de um PC ?

Coloca depois fotos com a instalação do cooler...pois parece-me bastante interessante.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Ago 2012 às 10:02)

Boas.

Este cooler foi comprado a sua marca é noctua, dizem que é um dos melhores coolers que existe no mercado.


----------



## stormiday (19 Ago 2012 às 12:28)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Este cooler foi comprado a sua marca é noctua, dizem que é um dos melhores coolers que existe no mercado.



Lá foste tu à tv lar 

Força no projecto, às tantas vou pôr mãos à obra também.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

stormiday disse:


> Lá foste tu à tv lar
> 
> Força no projecto, às tantas vou pôr mãos à obra também.



Por acaso nao. 
Foi na F13 uma loja de pc's perto do jumbo. É uma loja que só tem material do bom
http://www.f13pc.pt/

Abraço!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Ago 2012 às 16:59)

Para isso qualquer fan serve, a minha já tem anos e não sei que marca é, e começa a bulir +- das 7 horas até +-19horas...
O que faz falta é um boa fonte de alimentação, talvez no caso seja um painel solar, comecem pelo essencial


----------



## Estação SP (21 Ago 2012 às 00:10)

Mas tambem por ter um transformador ligado nao vai ser por ai que vai aumentar a fatura da luz.

Como tenho luz perto do poste é só por um cabo lá para fora.


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2012 às 12:55)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas tambem por ter um transformador ligado nao vai ser por ai que vai aumentar a fatura da luz.
> 
> Como tenho luz perto do poste é só por um cabo lá para fora.



Não é a questão da fatura da luz, mas seria uma coisa mais "ecologica"


----------



## Estação SP (21 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não é a questão da fatura da luz, mas seria uma coisa mais "ecologica"



Boas.

É ecológico e mais lindo de se ver 

O inconveniente é que nos dias de nevoeiro nao vai carregar a bateria nem vai trabalhar o cooler...

E como eu vivo perto do mar o mesmo melhor é ligar à rede porque estes dias tem estado sempre muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2012 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde Estação SP, como está a correr a montagem da Estação, estás a dar-te bem com isso?

Bem se precisares de ajuda nossa, sobre qualquer problema que a tua Estação Meteorológica Auriol te está a dar , conta conosco pois não te queremos a ver a desistir deste projecto magnifico, com um cooler tão bom como esse.

Abraços e Boa montagem


----------

